# what do you think of WWI/II games?



## Mann Gegen Mann (Mar 14, 2007)

I like a lot of them bet some war games are too hard to have fun with. such as Gohst Recon, I couldn't play with out dieing evry ten minuits. but that might just be me.


----------

